# Pluots



## LadyCook61 (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought a bag of dried Pluots, I like eating dried fruits .   Any ideas what else to do with these?  I did google but there doesn't seem to be many recipes using this fruit.


----------



## miniman (Dec 2, 2008)

I would put them in anything that would use dried fruit. Fruit cake, what I call flapjack which is an oats & flour cake - I can post a recipe if you want. 
There is also a savoury South African dish called bobotie that normally uses apricots - I reckon these would probably go nicely into that.
You could include them in scones and cookies.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 2, 2008)

miniman said:


> I would put them in anything that would use dried fruit. Fruit cake, what I call flapjack which is an oats & flour cake - I can post a recipe if you want.
> There is also a savoury South African dish called bobotie that normally uses apricots - I reckon these would probably go nicely into that.
> You could include them in scones and cookies.


 thanks for the ideas, miniman.  please post the recipe you mentioned, thanks.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 2, 2008)

try them chopped up in muffins and raisin bread and scones.............Allrecipes has a fantastic scones recipe that is moist........I just googled Allrecipes and then followed it with "Best Scones recipe"......it's a bit of work but delicious........


----------



## miniman (Dec 2, 2008)

Flapjack reecipe posted here
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=737345#post737345


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 2, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> try them chopped up in muffins and raisin bread and scones.............Allrecipes has a fantastic scones recipe that is moist........I just googled Allrecipes and then followed it with "Best Scones recipe"......it's a bit of work but delicious........


thanks expat.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 2, 2008)

miniman said:


> Flapjack reecipe posted here
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=737345#post737345


thanks miniman.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder if the dried ones taste better than the fresh. I was not impressed with the pluots that I have bought.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 2, 2008)

PieSusan said:


> I wonder if the dried ones taste better than the fresh. I was not impressed with the pluots that I have bought.


I have no idea because I never tried fresh.


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 7, 2008)

The fresh ones I've had were great.  Taste just like plums.


----------



## shellys (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm fortunate to grow pluots as well as apriums. The pluot is 3/4 plum and 1/4 apricot. The tree bark, branches and leaves look just like a plum tree. The aprium is just the opposite, looking like an apricot tree and having 1/4 plum in it's genetic makeup.

The fruits of each are extremely high is sugar and are among the sweetest, juiciest and most flavorful of fresh fruits. The pluot fruits look like plums and are usually orange fleshed like an apricot. And the apriums look like apricots with a reddish flesh. At least the ones I grow are like that.

There are several varieties of each and I am not sure what the most common commercially grown varieties are.

Very few make it into our kitchen as they are mainly just eaten fresh.

Shelly


----------

